# beat by an ells...



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

damn, I dont know if I should share this with u guys but the forum has been a little slow lately.
so, I did a couple of solo rides this weekend, saturday and sunday... sunday however I took a longer route up one of the peaks with no rest stops. so, I stopped at a peak we call "la mojonera" I was feeling really tired and thinking on heading back to see if I could find my ridding buddies who had "technical problems" and told me not to wait for them; just as I was getting ready to go back here comes a guy in his 30s riding an Ells... and I said to myself "I cant be beat by an ells" so off I go to catch the guy. the problem is next comes a downhill part, real nice, no problem there but immediatly after the downhill part comes a climb called "la rompepiernas" I caught him right after that climb and passed him before another downhill part "thats more like it" I say to myself, next climb "la cardiaca" or "la pared" steep climb, I usually hammer it all the way up on a 2:1 combo and most people I see climb it use the granny gear... should have no problem whatsoever, but 3/4 up the climb I feel my legs giving up and hear this guy puffing and huffing behind me, I turn back and see hes on my rear wheel making a pass... guy surprised me, got me out of rythm but we finished the steep part together..."la cardiaca" me without any more fuel to keep up with the pace thru the rest of the trail wich is mostly flat with a little climbing done, the ells took his own pace and eventually left me behind. :madman: :skep: :skep: 


oh... on a side note, riding back home I say a VW Golf with a red Turner on a roof rack. (I guess it must have been a 5-spot) beautyfull bike, made my flux wish she had some more color. 
lastbiker, no era tuya de casualidad? o sabes de quién es?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn that is sooooooooooooooooo humilating, you should consider suicide


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

jk.. 
this forum is pretty dead nowadays :nonod: 
On another note, Tacubaya and me just did a new order with that dude that lives in montana :ihih:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> jk..
> this forum is pretty dead nowadays :nonod:
> On another note, Tacubaya and me just did a new order with that dude that lives in montana :ihih:


Shhhhhhhh, its a secret my friend


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> damn, I dont know if I should share this with u guys but the forum has been a little slow lately.
> so, I did a couple of solo rides this weekend, saturday and sunday... sunday however I took a longer route up one of the peaks with no rest stops. so, I stopped at a peak we call "la mojonera" I was feeling really tired and thinking on heading back to see if I could find my ridding buddies who had "technical problems" and told me not to wait for them; just as I was getting ready to go back here comes a guy in his 30s riding an Ells... and I said to myself "I cant be beat by an ells" so off I go to catch the guy. the problem is next comes a downhill part, real nice, no problem there but immediatly after the downhill part comes a climb called "la rompepiernas" I caught him right after that climb and passed him before another downhill part "thats more like it" I say to myself, next climb "la cardiaca" or "la pared" steep climb, I usually hammer it all the way up on a 2:1 combo and most people I see climb it use the granny gear... should have no problem whatsoever, but 3/4 up the climb I feel my legs giving up and hear this guy puffing and huffing behind me, I turn back and see hes on my rear wheel making a pass... guy surprised me, got me out of rythm but we finished the steep part together..."la cardiaca" me without any more fuel to keep up with the pace thru the rest of the trail wich is mostly flat with a little climbing done, the ells took his own pace and eventually left me behind. :madman: :skep: :skep:


Well... Karma is a beyotch... And it will catch that guy in the form of a broken frame or a crappy and painful warranty process.

Don't worry, I'm used to be beaten by lesser rides every ride... Arivas beated me on a Turner, go figure...  

It's about how you look, not how fast you really are... and for looks, we can't be beaten aboard Turners or Titus. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



triphop said:


> oh... on a side note, riding back home I say a VW Golf with a red Turner on a roof rack. (I guess it must have been a 5-spot) beautyfull bike, made my flux wish she had some more color.
> lastbiker, no era tuya de casualidad? o sabes de quién es?


Those who know, ride a black bike.  
Don't we, Tigerdog and Rocky_Rene??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> this forum is pretty dead nowadays :nonod:


You can always start a thread, you know?!
Maybe we should invite more people speaking spanish?? 



545cu4ch said:


> On another note, Tacubaya and me just did a new order with that dude that lives in montana :ihih:


Spill the beans or I'll delete your latest 2,000 posts... Yeah, I'm threating you.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Spill the beans or I'll delete your latest 2,000 posts... Yeah, I'm threating you.


You cant. Im not so much of a post whore (yet) as to have over 2,000 posts  
Actually, my order is pretty insignificant.... Tacubayas not so much


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> You cant. Im not so much of a post whore (yet) as to have over 2,000 posts
> Actually, my order is pretty insignificant.... Tacubayas not so much


Suckas... I wanted a pair of grips... It'll be for the next time.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Soon you shall know


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Soon you shall know


I stand by my statement... SUCKAS!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Triphop: don't worry about the Ell's rider beating you, It sounds like you were beaten by his bike's 100% efficient design...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Soon you shall know


spill the beans... or I will use all my might and stop your shipment  :eekster: :yikes:

come on... we are all gear whores here :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> damn, I dont know if I should share this with u guys but the forum has been a little slow lately.
> so, I did a couple of solo rides this weekend, saturday and sunday... sunday however I took a longer route up one of the peaks with no rest stops. so, I stopped at a peak we call "la mojonera" I was feeling really tired and thinking on heading back to see if I could find my ridding buddies who had "technical problems" and told me not to wait for them; just as I was getting ready to go back here comes a guy in his 30s riding an Ells... and I said to myself "I cant be beat by an ells" so off I go to catch the guy. the problem is next comes a downhill part, real nice, no problem there but immediatly after the downhill part comes a climb called "la rompepiernas" I caught him right after that climb and passed him before another downhill part "thats more like it" I say to myself, next climb "la cardiaca" or "la pared" steep climb, I usually hammer it all the way up on a 2:1 combo and most people I see climb it use the granny gear... should have no problem whatsoever, but 3/4 up the climb I feel my legs giving up and hear this guy puffing and huffing behind me, I turn back and see hes on my rear wheel making a pass... guy surprised me, got me out of rythm but we finished the steep part together..."la cardiaca" me without any more fuel to keep up with the pace thru the rest of the trail wich is mostly flat with a little climbing done, the ells took his own pace and eventually left me behind. :madman: :skep: :skep:
> 
> oh... on a side note, riding back home I say a VW Golf with a red Turner on a roof rack. (I guess it must have been a 5-spot) beautyfull bike, made my flux wish she had some more color.
> lastbiker, no era tuya de casualidad? o sabes de quién es?


Trip.. no worries... you will get him next time... you did have a great ride, didn't you? that's all that matters on my book


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> spill the beans... or I will use all my might and stop your shipment  :eekster: :yikes:
> 
> come on... we are all gear whores here :smilewinkgrin:


Dont be inpacient, its not a big deal and it will arrive very soon


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Little teaser


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Little teaser


It was about time with so much broken hangers... Congrats, kiddos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Little teaser


Nice... I have the cranks and love 'em.... the "on the axle" Rd is a cool setup... *if *you went for it, I guess you have hubs that can take it


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> It was about time with so much broken hangers... Congrats, kiddos!! :thumbsup:


Tip: He didnt buy the derreileur and I cant really afford anything higher than deore currently ....

Oh and BTW, I broke another one today :madman: :madman: I was sidehopping a little 1 1/2 foot drop and fell to the side and the bike landed on the derreileur :madman: :madman: The hanger bent, so I tried to un bend it and it broke easily


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

well, not to sound as an excuse but I did have a hard ride saturday and took a longer route on my way up. I also caught up to him on the previos climb wich made my legs feel like noodles afterwards... damn, it does sound like an excuse... oh oh... AND I didnt have anything for breakfast! LOL
but no worries, no intent on commiting suicide just yet. 



> I'm used to be beaten by lesser rides every ride...


well, I guess it sucks to be you warp! :skep:



> you did have a great ride, didn't you?


as a matter of fact, I did crisillo, thanx. I enjoyed both the climb as much as the downhill.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> well, I guess it sucks to be you warp! :skep:


Not really... 

Ask Arivas how the SB makes on really rough terrain UPHILL.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

arivas: 
how does the Switchblade do on really rough terrain UPHILL? 
not much diferent as a flux I guess.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah well getting beat by an ellsworth is just lame


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> not much diferent as a flux I guess.


Wrong assumption my friend... 

He did beat my arse flat and square... on the climb to San Miguel and downhill too on his Flux. You can account that to a much better and fit rider.

However, on the really rough patches, when the Flux could hardly maintain a line, the SB was just rolling over everything. Maybe a Spot or a ML could be a decent match... but it was just too rough for the Flux. Also, you can account part of it to the fork... there's some difference between the butterlike plushness of the AM1 against the Reba, but you still need the rear end to push you up 

Mada and the kids know those rock strewn patches made for the water not to erode the uphill/downhill turns on steep terrain. They're used a lot in Ajusco/Desierto to help cars to find traction going uphill.... but it's not that great idea for a MTB.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Wrong assumption my friend...
> 
> Mada and the kids know those rock strewn patches made for the water not to erode the uphill/downhill turns on steep terrain. They're used a lot in Ajusco/Desierto to help cars to find traction going uphill.... but it's not that great idea for a MTB.


The Spot (and I imagine any 5" bike) will certainly tear through those sections with more confidence than the Flux, on which you need to pick lines a bit more. Geometry helps a lot too!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*How the SB performs..?*

Mmmm.... don't know, really didn't have a chance to see the SB perform, although I had some views of it when we stoped... I still have to better my technique on the climbs as I usually enter spinning too fast or even forget to weight down the front wheel (is that the wandering you are refering to?). On the way up the only thing lacking on the Flux for me was a "concentrometro" I am curious if one more inch of travel could have done a lot of diference; on the way down I could still pedal to gain more speed... when you hit loose rock it won't matter if you are riding a HT or a 5 in bike, you are going to slip with either one of them, it's up to you to relax and keep up on the bike... I don't think it was too much for the flux but then, what do I know!  Maybe I could have gone faster on the Spot, or in a 575 (I'm considering this one also...) but not on a ML, because carbon on the chainstays scares me and for sure it wouldn't be mine  
Don't worry about being beaten by an E we all have bad days (had one of those last saturday, the good thing is I found MtbGiovanni and friends, good guys to ride with!) maybe it is more important doing a good thing with those bad days, like having fun or improving your stregth, anyways hope to ride with you one of this days!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo todavia necesito un par de hangers... si quieres podemos hacer el pedido hoy o maniana.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Yo todavia necesito un par de hangers... si quieres podemos hacer el pedido hoy o maniana.
> 
> El Rivas


Mal momento... me quede sin plata...  :bluefrown:


----------



## m-m (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> yeah well getting beat by an ellsworth is just lame


Would you like some cheese too?

m-m (some sort of Ells rider)


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Te la pongo mas facil, tengo unos oury rouge que no voy a ocupar, los quieres? originalmente eran para la flux pero no me parecio una gran idea ponerle mas abrazaderas al manubrio, si las necesitas puedes quedartelas.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I am curious if one more inch of travel could have done a lot of diference


Yes, it would have made a noticeable difference, just ask Mada (he has both). The question is if the 5" was the bike for that ride as most of the ride is through easy terrain, save for those rough patches. At least Mada prefers the Flux for that one.

Personally, I find the 5" bike to be perfect do it all bike, especially in the rough. 4" it's more "race-like" material with it's limitations, though faster in lesser rough terrain because of the most efficient pedaling, lighter weight and more "uphill" geometry. 6" and it's a pig to carry around but no one will stop you on the way down.

5" or even 5.5" is the number... at least for me. The rougher, the better.

Descending... it's up to the rider's abilities. My buddy Edgar who is a crazy fast mofo, was telling me he just couldn't get used to a FS (and he was riding a crappy URT) because he couldn't feel the rear wheel... and the URT's are not known to be very compliant !! In the DH races, you see guys aboard a V10 or 7" travel bikes riding the same, and you'd think 3" make a lot of difference... Not for Steve Peat, at least.

Oh... the SB pedals and brake more like an older Turner (think Burner) than a ML... the geometry of the linkage makes it to be like that. The ML has an instant center close to the BB area, while the IC on the SB and the Burner is somewhere between the front wheel and the BB.

I guess that should make it inferior to the 100% efficient ICT Turners/Ellessworths...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Te la pongo mas facil, tengo unos oury rouge que no voy a ocupar, los quieres? originalmente eran para la flux pero no me parecio una gran idea ponerle mas abrazaderas al manubrio, si las necesitas puedes quedartelas.
> 
> El Rivas


DEAL!!! :thumbsup:

Te puedo pasar mis Spesh Durango... 

Gracias!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> 5" or even 5.5" is the number... at least for me. The rougher, the better.


or maybe 5.75" is the number :ihih:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> or maybe 5.75" is the number :ihih:


You just don't do that to a guy with UGI... mean you.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

m-m said:


> Would you like some cheese too?
> 
> m-m (some sort of Ells rider)


I would

yummm


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I think the point you were trying to make is clear and we both agree: the rider is the diference, not the bike. I wouldn't get an E not because how it rides, I'm sure that with some will you can get used to it, and maybe get that 100% efficency... i wouldn't get an E because of the way they handle waranties and I do question them from the structural/darability point of view. Titus is out for me not because of the ride and not because ot their service (although thay seem to strugle a bit on that). I do question the choice of carbon for their chainstays, yes I know I have a carbon handlebar but that is a part I can replace whenever I choose (I'm discariding the current one in 2 months), anyways my point is: You don't need more travel, but great if you have it.

El Rivas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You just don't do that to a guy with UGI... mean you.


Sorry, man..... couldn't help myself.... you let it there too easy for me to come and slamdunk it "in ya' face"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Well, I think the point you were trying to make is clear and we both agree: the rider is the diference, not the bike. I wouldn't get an E not because how it rides, I'm sure that with some will you can get used to it, and maybe get that 100% efficency... i wouldn't get an E because of the way they handle waranties and I do question them from the structural/darability point of view.


Agreed...



arivas said:


> Titus is out for me not because of the ride and not because ot their service (although thay seem to strugle a bit on that). I do question the choice of carbon for their chainstays, yes I know I have a carbon handlebar but that is a part I can replace whenever I choose (I'm discariding the current one in 2 months)


Agreed, I feel pretty much like that, but that's as easy as dealing with the vendor... Some will make the swap for you and maybe even save you some coin. I'm assuming we're not talking about a Ti or Exo-Shizzle bike where you can choose whatever you want from both materials.

Titus stocks aluminum rear ends, for warranty purposes and for Exo or Ti bikes... and they're know to "tailor suit" your bike... It's just a matter of finding out.



arivas said:


> anyways my point is: You don't need more travel, but great if you have it.
> 
> El Rivas


Agreed... I just made sure to have it myself.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*A little bit of spanish.....*



triphop said:


> damn,
> the ells took his own pace and eventually left me behind. :madman: :skep: :skep:
> 
> ***************************************************************************************************
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Amigos :
> En mi personal punto de vista , se me hace tonto o mala inversión gastar en una Ellsworth si no le pegas duro y ruedas seguido , bueno y no nada más en una Ellsworth, igual en una Turner, Intense,Moots , Trek o Specialized de gama alta , claro que uno se compra lo que quiere y lo que puede , y no hay nada mas agradable que comprarte una buena bici y darle uso unas cuatro veces por semana , mínimo .


...O tanto como tu tiempo/obligaciones/prioridades te lo permitan... Ojala pudiera rodar 4 veces por semana. Hubo un tiempo que lo hice y Dios sabe cuanto me gustaria hacerlo de vuelta.



the last biker said:


> Cada quien se vuelve fanático de determinada marca , pero el chiste no es conocer y hablar de bicis , desempeños y geometrías por lo que lee uno en las revistas o estar pegado al Internet , hay que rodar en y probar diferentes bicis y se da uno cuenta de que no toda la publicidad , tests o reviews son fidedignos.


De acuerdo, la realidad es muy diferente de todo... pero muchas veces y me punto en el grupo, rodar o probar diferentes marcas esta fuera del alcance del bolsillo... Sí, puedes vender una, comprarte otra, y en el proceso irremediablemente vas a perder dinero que no siempre tienes. Bueno, dependiendo de tus prioridades y posiblidades, obviamente. Y si no le pierdes en el proceso... que bueno! Si le ganas, pues mejor, pero ya es muy dificil.

Y aqui en algo participa tu formacion como profesionista... Un doctor le puedes decir que "x" suspension es mejor que otra y te va a creer que la luna es de queso... Pero cuando se ha repasado alguno que otro libro de dinamica, resistencia de materiales, mecanica de fluidos, etc... Entonces uno puede diferenciar y comprender como y porque de las cosas, y aun mejor, saber si la publicidad lleva algo de sustancia o engaño.

Arivas es una persona de la cual respeto mucho su opinion, pues sabe bastante de lo que habla en cuanto al aspecto tecnico/tecnologico de la bici, por poner un ejemplo.

Aunque nunca la teoria sera igual que la realidad, no andaras muy lejos del resultado final, cuando tienes alguna idea. Despues de todo, todas las bici empiezan siendo un papel.



the last biker said:


> Lo importante es salir a rodar con el fierrito o titanio que uno tenga


De Acuerdo... eso hago desde mi Benotto Monte Bello a mi Titus SB, pasando por mi Turbo Excess!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Esta platica se vuelve muy ghey


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Esta platica se vuelve muy ghey


Me vas a hacer llorar... Hieres mis sentimientos... Ojete.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Me vas a hacer llorar... Hieres mis sentimientos... Ojete.


Pu$$y!!

Just go out and ride your god damn bikes mothafockerssss, and dont get beaten by an ells!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pu$$y!!
> 
> Just go out and ride you god damn bikes mothafockerssss, and dont get beaten by an ells!


I did this morning! :thumbsup:

No Ells, or Turbos, or anything around though...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> ...De acuerdo, la realidad es muy diferente de todo... pero muchas veces y me punto en el grupo, rodar o probar diferentes marcas esta fuera del alcance del bolsillo...
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************
> Warp :
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp : Comprar para probar está cañón , yo me refiero a probar las bicis si tienes oportunidad de ello , por ejemplo , con los amigos de rodar , si un amigo sale a rodar conmigo y lleva una bici nueva o que tiene alguna novedad o se habla mucho de ella en las revistas etc etc , pues intercambiamos bicis en la ruta y nota uno las diferencias ya sean buenas o malas rodando ( lo cual no puedo percibir en ningun libro , revista o pagina ) ,obviamente que éste tipo de "prueba de bici " es muy particular o personal y solo lleva tu punto de vista o como tu sientes la bici , hay veces en que te decepcionas de algunas bicis super-publicitadas y que no son nada del otro mundo , igual pasa con los componentes .


Ah... ahora entiendo...

Si, compartiendo con los compañeros de rodada se puede aprender mucho.

Por eso estos foros son tan buenos (estos, mtbr.com)... miles de cuates diciendote su opinion, haciendo pruebas de larga duracion, compartiendo experiencias, etc. sin tener nexos con el fabricante o ni siquiera algun tipo de lealtad a la marca.

Pero como todo, nada como la realidad y ahi coincido del todo contigo.



the last biker said:


> La gran ventaja que yo veo , por ejemplo de comprar en USA ( cuando estás por allá ) es que puedes probar las bicis , una y otra vez , preguntar , checar , pesar , medir , y volver a preguntar , de tal forma que si te gastas 4mil dolarucos en una bici es casi a la segura , y ya ni hablamos de que si la medida de la bici es la correcta o no , ya que nunca acabaríamos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Sin duda... Ojala estuviera en esa posicion...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

HOLA LUIS,
tienes razon, ya habia llegado a la misma conclusión de que si se compró una Ellsworth es porque realmente está dedicado a la bici. 
y bueno, la verdad decidí compartir la historia no porque me sentí mal, ni nada... sino por puro entretenimiento... de hecho lo primero que hice... despues de recuperar un poco de aliento... fue reirme porque me imaginé luego luego a esta bola de ca...bezones, dandome lata de eso debido a la mala fama que tienen las Ells por estos foros. Que la verdad yo personalmente no me atrevo a opinar sobre las bicis hasta probar una... lo único que siempre le digo a mi novia es que esas bicis son mas caras que la mia... y más si la compraron aquí en mexico y no en el gabacho. 

por cierto, no sabes nada de la Turner Roja que ví el otro día?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> y bueno, la verdad decidí compartir la historia no porque me sentí mal, ni nada... sino por puro entretenimiento... de hecho lo primero que hice... despues de recuperar un poco de aliento... fue reirme porque me imaginé luego luego a esta bola de ca...bezones, dandome lata de eso debido a la mala fama que tienen las Ells por estos foros.


:lol: :lol:

Todo es en buena leche... asi como cuando nos tiramos entre Turner Vs. Titus...

Cuando he rodado con ElMada, Arivas, Tigerdog (todos Homers) creo que de lo ultimo que hablamos fue de nuestras bicis... Y si lo hicimos fue en las lineas de "esta muy fregona tu bici".

Para ser honesto, hoy por hoy, no hay bicis malas. Unas mejores que otras, mas adaptadas a tal o cual cosa, pero todas MUY buenas.

No como las cosas que rodabamos hace 15 años.... No, Last Biker??


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Todo es en buena leche... asi como cuando nos tiramos entre Turner Vs. Titus...
> 
> ...


sí, por eso mismo me empezé a reír. de hecho si me quedara tu bici (creo que soy mas alto que tu) me gustaría probarla para ver que tal se siente la pulgada extra de recorrido.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> .... me gustaría probarla para ver que tal se siente la pulgada extra de recorrido.


Sin albur... te iba a encantar!!!
Es un cuadro muy bien conseguido... Haber cuando hacemos algo para probar!

Por cierto, le debo una visita a Last Biker...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Bah, bicis de 5 pulgadas maximo en las dos ruedas pffffft

Las que tienen 0 atras y 7 adelante son para machos :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Now its a gay -who has a longer pipi- kida thread? Lame


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

triphop said:


> HOLA LUIS,
> dandome lata de eso debido a la mala fama que tienen las Ells por estos foros. Que la verdad yo personalmente no me atrevo a opinar sobre las bicis hasta probar una... lo único que siempre le digo a mi novia es que esas bicis son mas caras que la mia... y más si la compraron aquí en mexico y no en el gabacho.
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

[QUOTE
Trihop :
Es la Flux de Alejandro , un cuate que andaba tras una Flux o una Spider , alguna vez probó mi Flux y mi Motolite , le gustó mas la Flux , el es XC y triatlonista , y sigue tras una Spider .

Pronto verás por la zona dos nuevas Intense de poca , una 6.6 y una 5.5 FRO de un conocido fan de Intense.

Saludos.
the last biker[/QUOTE]

el conocido fan de INTENSE no serás tu de casualidad? tu flux es plateada como la mia supongo...?


----------

